# Proud lit'lin got'er mount back!



## WormDog (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you Hugh Bryant of Antler Creations Taxidermy for the awesome work. Also, "Thank You" Foster Brooks for helping me make an everlasting hunting experience memory with my daughter!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!! 
Beautiful girl. Beautiful deer.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome deer! Nice looking mount too!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome mount! Congrats to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!
> Beautiful girl. Beautiful deer.



Mrs. Hornet is right on the money!!!

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME !!!

I think that you have something that is just PRICELESS in these photos.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 2, 2014)

That'll bring back memories of that hunt for years to come.  Congrats to that young lady.

Hoss


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 2, 2014)

I love it.  Great deer, beautiful young lady.  Congratulations.


----------



## EuroTech (Mar 5, 2014)

don't forget the beautiful model seven.


----------



## seeker (Mar 7, 2014)

They're both beautiful.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 8, 2014)

awesome, congrats


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

awesome


----------



## 12pointer (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats to your daughter on a super great buck !!! she has all the boys jealous right now !!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats ya'll - good stuff!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice.  Congrats.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## DSGB (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice buck and a great mount for the lil' lady!


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 27, 2014)

That's great. Can't wait until one of my daughters shoot a wall hanger


----------



## riskyb (Aug 13, 2014)

Hugh does great work and congrats to the young lady and yourself hopefully many more to come


----------

